# Yearly Dementia Test



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2013)

Our Yearly Dementia Test-- only 4 questions


Our Yearly Dementia Test


It's that time of year for us to take our annual senior citizen test.


Exercise of the brain is as important as exercise of the muscles. As we grow older, it's important to keep mentally alert. If you don't use it, you lose it!

Below is a very private way to gauge how your memory compares to the last test. Some may think it is too easy but the ones with memory problems may have difficulty.Take the test presented here to determine if you're losing it or not..


The spaces below are so you don't see the answers until you've made your answer. OK, relax, clear your mind and begin.






1. What do you put in a toaster?













​


Answer: 'bread.' If you said 'toast' give up now and do something else..
Try not to hurt yourself. If you said, bread, go to Question 2.









2. Say 'silk' five times. Now spell 'silk.' What do cows drink?​









​


Answer: Cows drink water. If you said 'milk,' don't attempt the next question. Your brain is over-stressed and may even overheat. Content yourself with reading more appropriate literature such as Auto World.
However, if you said 'water', proceed to question 3. 







3. If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks, what is a green house made from?​








Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass.If you said 'green bricks,' why are you still reading these??? If you said 'glass,' go on to Question 4.​






4. Without using a calculator - You are driving a bus from London to

Milford Haven in Wales.In London, 17 people get on the bus.


In Reading, 6 people get off the bus and 9 people get on.

In Swindon, 2 people get off and 4 get on.


In Cardiff, 11 people get off and 16 people get on.

In Swansea, 3 people get off and 5 people get on..


In Carmathen, 6 people get off and 3 get on.

You then arrive at Milford Haven..​




Without scrolling back to review, how old is the bus driver?




Answer: Oh, for crying out loud!
Don't you remember your own age?
It was YOU driving the bus!!
If you pass this along to your friends, pray they do better than you.
PS: 95% of people fail most of the questions!!


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 20, 2013)

Rats. I crashed and burned on #2. 

As directed, I quit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2013)

I said milk too, but I continued...never did care for rules or directions.


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

I did the same thing!!  It's easy to mess up that one; gotta see what hubby gets on that little quiz...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, I've passed with flying colors but am still demented . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the first three with no problem but I forgot I was driving the bus.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a problem with #3 - first of all a "greenhouse" is quite different than a "green house".

Second, greenhouses are NOT made of glass - they are made of wood or metal framing into which glass is _placed_.


I think the author should be committed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought of the same thing about the greenhouse, but wasn't going to be too anal about it...but since I'm there already, many greenhouses I see are also made of plastic as opposed to glass. :nonchalance:


----------



## Planxty (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok im finished, i blame industrial daftness and aliens. Off to get my tinfoil hat and sit in the corner.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

Planxty said:


> i blame industrial daftness and aliens. Off to get my tinfoil hat and sit in the corner.



PLANXTY!  You will fit in here most excellently.  I think there's still room in the corner for one more . . .


----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought that about greenhouses, too.  Except I thought 'plastic', so that wasn't right, either.

OTOH, the plastic 'could' be green..........


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I thought of the same thing about the greenhouse, but wasn't going to be too anal about it...but since I'm there already, many greenhouses I see are also made of plastic as opposed to glass. :nonchalance:



I enjoy being anal.









... wait ... let me explain ... I enjoy being anal-retentive about certain subjects of discussion.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 21, 2013)

I need a nap now.


----------

